# Pellets, Vitamins Good For Fish?



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Im not up on all of the pellets, flake foods, vitamin soaking etc that I see so many members always suggesting in this subforum. I never do this and dont see why it is necessary but please dont read that as you guys are wrong and that I think im right because I dont think that and if i did i wouldnt create this thread. Id really like to learn from you. I mainly feed tilapia, crawlers, shrimp, catfish nuggets and as a treat feeders once in a great while for my pleasure to see their killer instinct. What am I missing going natural?....btw serra thank you for the reply about the Favre/Rodgers thing, for some reaswon I cant reply in that thread now and bruner, you rock dude, thanks for the pm's bro. IDK why but i cant reply anymore and i spent over 2 hours clicking everything i saw to start a new pm to reply to you with but nada. hopefully ill not be only mobile for the net. anyways back on topic...


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Imo your doing fine with that diet. I don't use the soaks & whatnot either but I do feed a couple different kinds of pellets. I have silversides, pellets, nightcrawlers, tilapia fillets, krill in rotation for feeding along with minnows once a week. & I'd put my fish against anyones fish that fed the chemical soaked foods, even with crappy phone pics. As long as your feeding 4+ things you'll be fine. Especially with nightcrawlers being one of the food items.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Thank you for the reply, Bruner. Ive just always been worried about feeding my p's vitamins, color enhancers, processed foods etc. For no particular reason than when i did try in the past i didnt notice a difference in size or color. I thought maybe i did it wrong or something. im also worried 10 years from now we will hear how bad it is for fish. idk, im old school and stubborn i suppose so wanted to hear other opinions since there are so many knowledgable people here. I do feed octopus, krill and other foods at times etc also but mainly what i mentioned above as a staple. thanks again for the info.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I also feed all natural. In the wild they do not eat those processed foods, and seem to turn out just fine... so I will stick to natures way, but curious to see what others have experienced - as I have never actually tried using those chemicals/processed-foods on my own fish.


----------



## Deeks (Apr 23, 2003)

I've gone mostly natural in the past, but I'm considering stuffing Hikari pellets into pieces of tilapia (or other white fish). I figure it can't hurt.


----------

